# new to the forum



## Janatravelfurnish (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi my name is Jana from Furnished Vacation Rentals Private Owned Properties for Rent

I'm here looking for photographers in miami, new york, and the keys to take pictures of properties for our website. If you are interested in knowing more about this opportunity please check out our website and see what we need done and send me an email.

looking forward to hearing from you


----------

